# Ultimate Dubs uk 13th March 2011 - Telford



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

We would like to invite you to the 'Ultimate Dubs 2011'.










The show will bring together over 250 of the very best Water-cooled VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda Show Cars from the U.K & Europe, together under one roof at the Telford International Indoor Centre (Nr. Birmingham)
The show is supported by Local, National & European advertising, aimed at bringing together the best Show Cars, Clubs & associated companies for the enthusiast to enjoy.

The show now in its 5th year is to be held on Sunday 13th March 2011 to kick off the show season and is ideal for people to see the best show cars & the new show cars which have been built over the winter months and for you to grab those vital parts for your vehicle from the trade stands / autojumble stalls.

The venue is located just off the M54 motorway, slightly to the west of Birmingham making it easily accessible and in the centre of the country. The International Centre is a modern building with all the usual facilities and over 100,000 sq.ft of heated exhibition space with car parks adjacent. There are 2 on-site hotels & 6 hotels within the vicinity of the Centre to keep exhibitors & visitors happy.

The show will feature:-

The Best VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda Show Cars from the UK & Europe (Stock, Modified & Custom)
Top Accessory, Parts, Tuning, Wheel, I.C.E & Styling Companies 
Demo Vehicles 
The Best European, National & Regional Club Display Vehicles 
The Concour's Showroom Display
Cars For Sale Area
Autojumble Stalls
Plus other attractions

All indoor club stands are now taken but if you would like an Outdoor Club Stand, then you need to book before 1st February 2011.

If you would like any further details on the show, then just pop over to http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk

Advanced Tickets are also now on sale and can be bought via our website above.

We hope that your club will be able to attend and look forward to seeing you at Ultimate Dubs 2011

All the very best for Xmas & the new year 
Oz
8)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We're going - hotel booked already 

A rather successful outing for the club if I remember last year.........


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I was wondering about this just today as per my topic. Is there going to be a TT stand like last year? if so who is organising it?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TTOC are organising this one Dan mate.

So hurry up and sign up for the TTOC


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Oh go on then 

DAZ


----------



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

Find new flier supporting the show..............


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> TTOC are organising this one Dan mate.
> 
> So hurry up and sign up for the TTOC


Haha you drive a hard buy my friend. You should be off bungee jumping not on here! Well I would love to attend so let me know some details when all is figured out. I should be free early march.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

With membership starting at a tenner why wouldn't you join :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So to be on the TT stand you need to be a member??

Oh well I will be there, just booking a place and hotel


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Decent show, some nice, but think it's over priced. To memory it's the same price as GTI Inters, TRAX and Edition 38 but about 1/10 of the size.

Have said this the last two years, but it's the first show of the season and very local so I'll probably end up going again. lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I have my place is the TTOC attending then???


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

robokn said:


> Well I have my place is the TTOC attending then???


Nice one Rob see you there with or without my TT ???????

DAZ 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have my place is the TTOC attending then???
> ...


eh :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a club stand or not?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any news on the stand yet?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bump for a very good show


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, it seems we've dropped the ball on this one :?

I was understanding the application for the indoor stand had been sorted out, but it seems not. I've already tried to contact the organisers about the mix up and heard nothing back in over a week.

We have however now got a new form to fill out, but as we're quite a way passed the application deadline we've just got to see if they will help us out and fit us in somewhere.

I will update as soon as I know more.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

That will be a shame if we don't get in. As I recall this was pulled together at short notice last year and we went on to win Best Club display or something.

Fingers crossed it's not too late.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

I have confirmation of the TTOC stand.

5 cars indoors as per lart year.

Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

My thoughts were redscouse, daz, cam (subject to membership ).

Happy to be there myself unless we've got better cars to put on the stand.

I'll come either way for the day, we've got some great indoor roll up banners to use for display.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

There should be 5 different cars from last year on display or else people may get bored seeing the same ones. Nem's would be a good idea as it is a good colour, too many blacks and silver is depressing.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

audimad said:


> There should be 5 different cars from last year on display or else people may get bored seeing the same ones. Nem's would be a good idea as it is a good colour, too many blacks and silver is depressing.


It's a VW show. You will have seen most of the cars before lol


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I would love to be involved in this. I have a deep sea pearl blue TT that is pretty unique.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

McKenzie said:


> I would love to be involved in this. I have a deep sea pearl blue TT that is pretty unique.


Looks like you've got yourself a place. 

I'm not yet sure myself how it all works as I didn't go last year, but basically you have to take your car on the Saturday and leave it there overnight in the hall ready for the show on the Sunday. Also you have to be on the red for fuel else they won't let you in.

Are you ok with that?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> I have confirmation of the TTOC stand.
> 
> ...





Nem said:


> My thoughts were redscouse, daz, cam (subject to membership ).
> 
> Happy to be there myself unless we've got better cars to put on the stand.
> 
> I'll come either way for the day, we've got some great indoor roll up banners to use for display.


Nice one guys well done I'd be happy to do it again this year just let me know.

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Get yourself there Daz mate  

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Get yourself there Daz mate
> 
> Paul


Hi mate sent you a PM it would be nice to be on the stand who get to decide who the lucky five are ?

DAZ 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Daz, you're in mate.

So we've got a modified silver mk1 and a modified dark blue mk2.

Who else do we want on there? Who's available?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Id like to attend again Nick, will have to confirm tomorrow though mate. I'll get the days booked off work 

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats fine mate, let us know asap then 

So who else? Could do with something bright really?

I'll stick my name down, if I can get it cleaned in time 

Is anyone hotel'ing it for that night?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit far for us even if ours is as bright as they come. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nem said:


> Thats fine mate, let us know asap then
> 
> So who else? Could do with something bright really?
> 
> ...


Even though im only 15 mins drive away, ill be hotelling it the night before. Plan is as same as last year.

Saturday morning -Arrive to wash cars outside, dry, and then move car inside (has to be on red as mentioned). They have water and hoses supplied there for washing. Detail inside once washed.

Saturday evening - Retire to hotel and bar and drink the night away 

Sunday - Nice and early start for the show 

PS - You could arrive Saturday afternoon to clean / wash if you wish, but you will find it hard to get a hosepipe or get to the water taps as it will be packed. If you cant make it in the morning, then wash at home and just detail when you arrive inside


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

You need a roadster as well. What about Charlie - bright and a Roadster to boot. I guess it's too far for Yellow?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine will be there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> Mine will be there


Members only , your name's not on the list :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I didn't say it was available just that it would be there :roll: :roll: :roll:

I had enough at Poole as you well know :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

robokn said:


> I didn't say it was available just that it would be there :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> I had enough at Poole as you well know :roll:


You inside Rob or outside mate?


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know if my TT would be of interest??.

Red Roadster??.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WhittleTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if my TT would be of interest??.
> 
> Red Roadster??.


Quite possibly mate. It did look very clean and tidy at the meet last month.

Are you ok with the plans above for saturday and overnight to the Sunday?


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

Yeah it should be fine  , just let me know.

I'm sure that there are plenty of nice TT's available

Thanks


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nem said:


> Daz, you're in mate.
> 
> So we've got a modified silver mk1 and a modified dark blue mk2.
> 
> Who else do we want on there? Who's available?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  

Thanks mate I wont let you down. 8) Right where's the Dodo wax?!

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WhittleTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah it should be fine  , just let me know.
> 
> ...


Well I think a red roadster is just what we need.

So unless anyone has any objections...

Nick


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Thats fine mate, let us know asap then
> 
> So who else? Could do with something bright really?
> 
> ...


We're at the hotel on site, our car will be inside.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nick can you not make it I think yours would look grate on the stand too.So we have DAZTTC,WhittleTT, Redscouse,McKenzie and ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Nick can you not make it I think yours would look grate on the stand too.So we have DAZTTC,WhittleTT, Redscouse,McKenzie and ?


I vote for the Kingfisher coupe


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Nick can you not make it I think yours would look grate on the stand too.So we have DAZTTC,WhittleTT, Redscouse,McKenzie and ?
> ...


+1 :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am inside at will be staying at the Holiday Inn, all booked thru Dean at UD


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

are all other owners parking up together is there an outside display


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Nem said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to be involved in this. I have a deep sea pearl blue TT that is pretty unique.
> ...


yeah I'm happy with that. That's for sorting this out. I have spoken to Paul a fair bit about the event so will be fully up to scratch. I even have a little TTOC badge underneath some lashings of carbon :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm happy to be on the stand yeah, I'll get cleaning then 

So thats our 5 people sorted out 

Just need to work out hotel now...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nem said:


> I'm happy to be on the stand yeah, I'll get cleaning then
> 
> So thats our 5 people sorted out
> 
> Just need to work out hotel now...


Nice one mate yours will look grate in the middle of the pack. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am hoping to make it this year after having to pull out last minute last year :-( sounds like there is a great selection of TT's on the TTOC stand again 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Be nice to catch up Charlie 8)


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

Looking forward to this, i thought about producing some of the below out of foamex material at work.
I wondered if this would be allowed or not :?:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

WhittleTT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking forward to this, i thought about producing some of the below out of foamex material at work.
> I wondered if this would be allowed or not :?:


I dont see why not, great idea. Could be good if you can get your forum name in there as well? or would there be too little space for that? Smashing idea though.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> I'm happy to be on the stand yeah, I'll get cleaning then
> 
> So thats our 5 people sorted out
> 
> Just need to work out hotel now...


Hotel right next door to the show, www.holidayinn.com


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy to be on the stand yeah, I'll get cleaning then
> ...


Now @ £145 i dont think so

Gonna book one down the road for £35


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


2nd that my friend. Is it all good to go for you then Paul?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

£68 if booked thru the show for a twin I have a spare bed..... and I don't bat for the other side

Often :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right, my room @ the Park Inn has been reserved, £37.60 will do me fine  

Just need to get the time off work now, which should be fine as all my staff are in that weekend so they cannot refuse it me really 

Paul


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Booked mine as well. Good price for for a hotel. Hopefully I wont get knifed in the night!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> Booked mine as well. Good price for for a hotel. Hopefully I wont get knifed in the night!


Nah you should be ok mate, i wont bring it this time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > Booked mine as well. Good price for for a hotel. Hopefully I wont get knifed in the night!
> ...


You best not Paul, I only had the stitches out last week from the last attack! :lol: 
hopefully this place will alright, it's even got a pool for you Paul!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> You best not Paul, I only had the stitches out last week from the last attack! :lol:
> hopefully this place will alright, it's even got a pool for you Paul!


WICKED! 

And stuff the Restaurants aswell, there is a Pizza Hut down the road...... after you have polished my car all day Dan, you will be starving, so we best go there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm booked in  Really looking forward to this now 8)

I've sent Andy / WhittleTT the link for the hotel also.

Nick


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > You best not Paul, I only had the stitches out last week from the last attack! :lol:
> ...


All I will say is you can't polish a turd my friend :roll: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> All I will say is you can't polish a turd my friend :roll: :lol:


   

Stuff the Knife...... wheres my Machete!!!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > All I will say is you can't polish a turd my friend :roll: :lol:
> ...


Alright then I will let you use some of my show glaze. :roll: But your not using my cloths!


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

All booked in!.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool. Looks like we're all set!

So what time are we thinking of getting there on the Saturday?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I won't be there till the afternoon playing hockey in the morning


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Seems like getting there for around 10 would work. That way hopefully access to the hoses are easier at that time. What you guys think?


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Around 10, seems fine to me.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys really looking forward to this was grate last year even better when we won best stand.  I'm planing on getting there about 8-9am give mine the once over as its only a mile ish 8) then help Paul out Oh and Paul make shore its got none of that stuff you call fuel in it. :lol: :wink: We don't wont a repeat of last time [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]

Question for Nick will you be getting the paperwork/wristbands to allow us into the show posted to you.As I think will need them on the Saterday.Or did Steve sort it out tell me to shut it if I'm teaching you to suck eggs but just thought I'd check. :wink:

Get polishing guys and I'll see you all on the 12th. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure about any paperwork / bands etc etc so I'll need to speak to Steve about it.

I'll aim for 10am but as I'll try and get mine ready Thursday / Friday I'll not need that long on Saturday so will be free to help out.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

All sounds good. I think 10 would be a decent time as i'm coming 200 miles for this so I might need a bit longer to get mine in shape. Looking forward to this! Any more info on the member plates? I reckon that would add a real nice touch.


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thinking of something like the below,

Images can be changed and the logo replaced with the proper one, i just created this as an example.
I hope you all don't mind me having a go at this don't want to inter fear as such.









Thanks
Andy


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Those look really good! Like the idea, could be a really good addition to make that extra added touch. I'm up for that and think its a fantastic idea. What do you other guys reckon?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

How about something like this:

I can easily do these and laminate them and bring them along...


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Look good to me!. 

I think these will look great on the stand!.

Andy


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Both look great to me. Gives that added bit to the TTOC stand.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Yes they look good I think I prefer Nick's best sorry Andy but very well done for coming up with the idea.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

No Problem.

Pleased to offer some help.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

Final 5 for the stand are:

Paul / Redscouse - Black Mk2 Coupe Modified
Dan / McKenzie - Dark Blue Mk2 Coupe Modified
Daz - DazTTC - Silver Mk1 Coupe Modified
Andy / WhittleTT - Red Mk1 Roadster Standard
Nick / Nem - Light Blue Mk1 Coupe Modified

I need the reg numbers and full name for the form.

I gather we dont want an electricity supply?

Steve


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Daniel McKenzie

I don't think we will need a power source unless someone needs to do a last minute machine polish.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Steve thanks for sorting this out. 

REG: W919XNM

DARREN HARRISON-WHITEHEAD

If you need any more info just let me know mate. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick Goodall

N6 MTT

Not sure about the power supply, it's not a huge cost is it? Might be worth having it just in case, I can take my polisher then and Redscouse can use it if he likes


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nem said:


> Nick Goodall
> 
> N6 MTT
> 
> Not sure about the power supply, it's not a huge cost is it? Might be worth having it just in case, I can take my polisher then and Redscouse can use it if he likes


They may put us in the same spot as last time which had a socket in the corner I remember Cam using his polisher. I can't think which was more shiny his TT or his head. :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nem said:


> How about something like this:
> 
> I can easily do these and laminate them and bring them along...


These look great - any chance of them being available to members generally (for a fee of course). I think they would look great at other events too, and I personally find it a real struggle at do's to match proper names/forum names and cars! Think name badges wouldn't go a miss as well.

Sorry, going off thread a bit now, but they're a great idea.

BTW, we're already booked into a hotel the night before the show, so if you need a reserve and don't mind a pretty much OEM Amulet Red Roadster I don't mind being a back up (she was at the front with Brian's car in the Haynes museum photo in the last mag). Would need a wee bit of notice, but if you're interested let me know and I'll pm one of you my number.

Anyway, let me know.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Nem said:


> Nick Goodall
> 
> N6 MTT
> 
> Not sure about the power supply, it's not a huge cost is it? Might be worth having it just in case, I can take my polisher then and Redscouse can use it if he likes


Nick,

Its £55 which seems expensive to me?

Steve


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Details as follows:

Andrew Whittle
Reg : L13 ADW

Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Goodall
> ...


That is expensive, we'll manage without


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Paul France

K2 PSF

  

I really need Paint Correction doing on my TT, so im trying to sort this out before the show.... OR get it done on the Saturday at the show and then put her inside ready for Sunday :wink: :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Completed form now returned.

Will see you on the Sunday as its only 30 minutes from me.

Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice one Steve. Someone above mentioned about wrist bands or tickets for us to get in on the day, what do we know about that?

I've had the indoor roller banners up today to check them over. They are still in mint condition, but needed a spot of grease on the joints, lol. Anyway, they look great, even in the dark!


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice one Nick,

They look spot on, the stand will look superb.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good them Nick 

If i remember from last year, you get given your wristband upon entering the show with your car. Then when you leave and enter each time you show your armband.

If you dont have it anymore or need one, you pay something like £10


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Chaps,

Some passes will come to me and I will post out and then you pay on the door apparently.

Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Looking good them Nick
> 
> If i remember from last year, you get given your wristband upon entering the show with your car. Then when you leave and enter each time you show your armband.
> 
> If you dont have it anymore or need one, you pay something like £10


Armband aswell as a wristband. :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Roller banners Look very 8) the stands going to look grate. 

DAZ


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All.

Nick, do you want me to produce the members plates on to foamex.
I have some stock material left over from a job so i could do both front and rear if you want.

All i need is the layout you created and the members info.

Thanks Andy


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Can the 5 stand cars please PM me your address so I can send you the stand passes which arrived today.

Steve


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the artwork Nick,

Please find below, for your approval.









Thanks Andy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking really tidy Andy mate 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice one Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks pleased you like them.

Although i think Nick deserves some credit for the artwork!, Thanks Nick!

Nick, I will try and run these off on Monday and bring along to the meet on Tuesday. If we need to alter anything we can do and produce for the weekend.

I was thinking of some low tack sticky foam pads to attach to our current plates, or i can have some high bond cloth tape applied problem is you wont get the buggers off!

I guess we could attach them on Sunday morning?.

Thanks Andy


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Same day as the Sunday Service I'm going to. [smiley=argue.gif]

Need to think where I would rather be, unless I try to do both. Are you lot gonna be there all day?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Same day as the Sunday Service I'm going to. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Need to think where I would rather be, unless I try to do both. Are you lot gonna be there all day?


Get yourself to Telford Matt mate 8)

I will try and be there for the majority of the day as i only live down the road, but some of the others might wanna shoot earlier due to living further away. GET YOUR PRIORITIES RIGHT!!!... then again i forgot.... your on the darkside now  :wink:

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Same day as the Sunday Service I'm going to. [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Not many Bmws going to the other one, it's a PistonHeads midlands thing. They organise a cruise but you have to keep up with GT2s, RS4s, TVRs and 2 atoms this time. There is a guy that brings his murcielago some weeks. 

Makes for a good cross country run. If I'm still awake after lunch I might pop over. Also if it rains I'll come as it's indoors. lol


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Not many Bmws going to the other one, it's a PistonHeads midlands thing. They organise a cruise but you have to keep up with GT2s, RS4s, TVRs and 2 atoms this time. There is a guy that brings his murcielago some weeks.
> 
> Makes for a good cross country run. If I'm still awake after lunch I might pop over. Also if it rains I'll come as it's indoors. lol


OK cool mate, if you still have my number drop me a txt on the day  

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'll be there all day Matt don't think they let you go until about 4:30-5:00ish.

DAZ


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Passes in the post tonight guys.

Steve


----------



## TTDan (Nov 11, 2009)

I should be down all going well.

New suspension on this week & remapped on Saturday. Not leaving much time to clean!!

Aiming for 10ish.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Might get up with Wirral lads Daz, will know next week.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

SLO3 said:


> Might get up with Wirral lads Daz, will know next week.


Nice one its worth the trip some very nice car's. 8)



TT Law said:


> Passes in the post tonight guys.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT Law said:


> Passes in the post tonight guys.
> 
> Steve


Steve, got my pass and letter this morning

Thank you

Paul


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Recieved my pass today thank-you,

I have printed the members plates, what do you think   , i think they look great.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

WhittleTT said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Recieved my pass today thank-you,
> 
> I have printed the members plates, what do you think   , i think they look great.


That looks awesome mate, just the sort of touches that helps a club stand win I would imagine.

Best of luck guys, won't be making it unfortunately [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy, they look really cool mate..... cant wait to see mine now  

Are they sticky padded on mate??

Paul


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, a couple of sticky pads does the trick.

I will bring a pack with the plates, there will be plenty for everyone.

Pleased you like them


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Liking them a lot!

Got my pass today and started the cleaning. However I'm meant to have done all 4 wheels and arches today along with painting the brake disk inners where they've rusted. But I've only managed the front two, so I'm already behind schedule :?

Nick


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like you have your work cut out Nick 

You mentioned you may take your vac com with you, is that still the case.
I could do with a check, i'm sure i have a ABS sensor out and wondered which one?.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive not even started sorting the car yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Got my pass through, thanks for sorting this all out.

So is everyone getting there car prepped before the event rather than at the event itself? I did a detail on mine about a month ago and need to go over it on the day to just neaten everything up. I have a 200 miles journey plus another 200 miles I will have done before! it's going to look filthy!

Great job on the plates, they look fantastic.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Give it a quick wash today if you have time mate.

We can always give it a wash at mine then drive the 15 mins to the place and polish it up there. Or wash and polish it there. Im easy whichever you wanna do.

I need to clean the inside of mine..... gonna do it in the next hour or 2 if the weather holds off :lol:

Paul


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Give it a quick wash today if you have time mate.
> 
> We can always give it a wash at mine then drive the 15 mins to the place and polish it up there. Or wash and polish it there. Im easy whichever you wanna do.
> 
> ...


Well I would ideally like to wash it there so when I put a glaze on the paint it won't have any dust/dirt or anything that can scratch it. I really just need to wash,glaze, polish my rim's (  ), seal wheels, polish exhaust, tyre shine and maybe put a bit of tyre shine on some of the plastics on the engine bay so about 3-4 hours work. Are we trying to get there for about 10 on saturday? I should be all done by early afternoon.

Are you deciding to get your detailed still? I've been waiting for some new specialized car mats to arrive but looks like they won't be here in time!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well yeh we can leave mine at anytime really mate. So if you wanna get stuck in and do 3-4 hours work on your TT then yeh we can leave for 10am - 11am or something, thats fine with me 

Paul


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I might try and get the wheels done today so all they will need is a wash at the show. Also give me a txt with your address.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> I think I might try and get the wheels done today so all they will need is a wash at the show. Also give me a txt with your address.


Text on the way, but just incase you dont get that.......

Paul 'Dirty' Diesel
Buckingham Palace
London
SW1A 1AA


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might try and get the wheels done today so all they will need is a wash at the show. Also give me a txt with your address.
> ...


Dirty Liverpool bastard? Got your txt. Are you getting your's detailed still?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup planned in tomorrow.... weather dependant 

Done all the insides today  

Paul

PS - What time you arriving tomorrow?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Not too sure, have to meet a few people along the way but will keep you posted. Most likely around 6-7 I guess.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok buddy, just keep the txts coming and keep me in the know


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Got my pass today thanks Steve car's all done  just hope the weathers OK for my very short journey on Saturday.Andy the plates look excellent mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My car is currently jacked up having a bit of a clean................

While im indoors with a brew :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine came back from the body shop with two different side skirts really happy about that one


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

robokn said:


> Mine came back from the body shop with two different side skirts really happy about that one


 :? Whats up Rob :?:

DAZ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Daz,
I ran over a brick at work the other week, they finally admitted liability and agreed to pay so I booked it in and they ordered the wrong skirt, painted it whilst waiting for me to bring in the car no real fucking checks at any juncture, went and fitted it and still didn't notice, not sure which one I prefer now, pissed off though on the bright side got some tardis and now about to crack on with it, whilst painting the hubs and waxing the car, midnight oil and last minute dot com spring to mind


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'm still at it :?

Basically got two coats of wax to get on now and I'm done for the night. Everything else I'll do when I get there.


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh dear!,

You are doing allot better than me i have only just got my brakes back on the car!  
Well looks light a long night and early start!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

robokn said:


> Hi Daz,
> I ran over a brick at work the other week, they finally admitted liability and agreed to pay so I booked it in and they ordered the wrong skirt, painted it whilst waiting for me to bring in the car no real fucking checks at any juncture, went and fitted it and still didn't notice, not sure which one I prefer now, pissed off though on the bright side got some tardis and now about to crack on with it, whilst painting the hubs and waxing the car, midnight oil and last minute dot com spring to mind


Oh that's a shame mate I take it there very similar looking. :x



Nem said:


> Well I'm still at it :?
> 
> Basically got two coats of wax to get on now and I'm done for the night. Everything else I'll do when I get there.


Well done bud I may give mine a third coat in the morning think I've got OCD :lol:

keep going guy's see you all in the morning. 

DAZ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still machining the F out of it and painting the hubs and calipers not the neatest painter


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

robokn said:


> Still machining the F out of it and painting the hubs and calipers not the neatest painter


I'm shore it'll be fine mate my hubs and calipers could do with a going over but a good scrub and wax will have to do.I've bean far to busy with DIY in the house U/DUS is giving me a bit of a brake.  Weekend off YA [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where are you lot staying?? fancy a beer Sat night?? I know I need one


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

robokn said:


> Where are you lot staying?? fancy a beer Sat night?? I know I need one


We're in the Park Inn I believe Rob, someone mentioned a Pizza Hut close by for food rather than paying hotel prices, but after that I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure what time I will be there, If my knee holds out in the morning may play hockey and then hoof it up to telford


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, to update everyone on this.......

Had a fantastic weekend at UD. We had our stand moved to a much better place than last year, and i think this is because we won best stand last year they give us a better spot, which actually made alot more people pay attention to our TT's as last year we were stuffed away in the corner.

Unfortunately we didnt win any prizes this year for best Club stand, although i think we all agreed we were robbed a bit 

The 5 TT's on our stand all looked fan-fcuken-tastic, and i think we did our club very proud indeed.

Im sure some pictures will come soon, aswell as a video from me, so they will be posted on this thread.

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Any pictures boys? Sorry I didn't make it. Was out for a hoon this morning with a load from pistonheads.

Any pictures from today?

Sorry to hear about your car Rob. Can't get my breath that they fitted unmatching sideskirts.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The stand looked excellent today, it was good to see all the TT's each in a different colour. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

HI All,

Well just back from the Dubs Uk event and i realy enjoyed it!.
It's a shame we didn't win the best stand but in my opinion we were far better 

It was a pleasure to meet all of the TT forum members and they really made the weekend.

I'm sure some pics will be up soon but thank you to everyone involved, i personally thought it was great!

Thanks Andy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The stand looked well good and the TTs were looking 8)

Nice spot in the hall this time around.

Think i will be up for dragging her inside next year.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Had a cracking time also. Just got back home, bit of a slog 202 miles! Ah well had a nice little cruise with rob's V6 on the way back which sounds truly immense on full chat!

I will put some of my pics up when I get back in the country but for now I best be off to sleep! Thanks for all who gave me a hand in getting mine up to scratch and also many thanks for organizing it all. Look forward to seeing the video!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres my quick video ive whipped up  






Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What a fantastic weekend!

Can't thank everyone enough for the effort put into their cars on the club stand, even though we didn't win this year. I really don't think we could have put on a better show to represent the club in any way.

Was great to meet Dan, and also to catch up with Daz, Andy and Paul, and also Rob.

I've just done a few quick pics of the cars on the club stand and one of Rob's which was looking awesome as usual. I'll edit a few more of the rest of the show tomorrow but to be fair once you've seen one golf, slammed with air ride, with stretched Bentley rims, you've pretty much seen them all  I'll pick up a few of the interesting ones though and get them up.

Thanks for a great show guys!
































































Nick


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Great to see some pics... Cars look amazing!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for a great weekend guys hard work and we were definitely robed :lol: The stand looked excellent with our flags and banners :? oh well.Was nice to catch up with Nick and Paul and good to meet Dan and Andy. The show plates looked fantastic mate thanks very much.  
Pic's are very nice Nick well worth the dosh for the shine new lens.  :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work guys, the cars all look fantastic - clearly a lot of hard work went into prepping them 

So who robbed ya for the club stand award??

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sirrocco Forum never even seen them, all looked a little contrite in the voting


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

"Detailed" forum or club won best club stand I think, the Sirocco forum came second even though nobody went up to collect their prize.

Nick


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nick, dont forget the iHUD or HUD app.
Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Some good pics there Nick as I always found the light was shocking for photos inside.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Some good pics there Nick as I always found the light was shocking for photos inside.


He had the right lens for the occasion  

My video is strange, was perfect when i first uploaded it... now its stretched and its blur, unless you open it into a Pop Out window!!! :evil:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

People had a great time, should have won best stand as it was by miles, My car wasn't even judged how pissed off

Dan, was nice to follow someone home as I was on auto after about three hours sleep lasted 90 minutes at home before I was asleep, glad you liked the mighty V6 growl, I like my sounds hence the small amount of speakers

Was nice to meet a few people and finally put a face to a user name, need more events like this Early Edition???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Some good pics there Nick as I always found the light was shocking for photos inside.
> ...


That I did 

BTW, nice addition in the sig


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> need more events like this Early Edition???


Should be going to this as it is only up the road 

See you there if you make it

Charlie


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I got there too, just for a while....

An i got to decide I need a Big Knob after feeling DAZ's - FORGE 

All TT's looked great, problem going to these things is you see the mod's you know you MUST HAVE :mrgreen:

OG


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

cars looked great wife really liked the blue tt rare colour looked for you guys to say hello but no one about


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

oldguy said:


> I got there too, just for a while....
> 
> An i got to decide I need a Big Knob after feeling DAZ's - FORGE
> 
> ...


 :lol: You should of said it was you. 8)

DAZ


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cars looked great, wanted to go to this but did not fancy taking the children near all the shiny.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

stevebeechTA said:


> Cars looked great, wanted to go to this but did not fancy taking the children near all the shiny.


I know what your saying mate Andy had to stop a kid climbing up his car door.  :x

DAZ


----------

